# won't rev up



## joe beltz (Jun 19, 2020)

I just replaced the points and condenser now cap rotor and coil (6 volt) front mount on my 1948 8n lost all spark reset the timing now it wont rev up .it dont back fire like its still out of time or could it be


----------



## joe beltz (Jun 19, 2020)

changed carb and still wont


----------



## joe beltz (Jun 19, 2020)

anyone got any ideas


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Joe, sometimes the timing can go out if the locking screw loosens. It happens. Do you have the linkages hooked back up properly since you've changed the carb? to the governor, etc.? Maybe the carb settings are off?
Is the tractor getting enough fuel? Screen in the bottom of the tank, one in the fuel bowl on the shutoff, and one in the carb fuel inlet, I believe.


----------



## joe beltz (Jun 19, 2020)

all linkage was checked fuel bowl 
cleaned an new screen
carb cleaned an screw set to 1 1/4 turn zenith carb


----------

